# Brazilian Yellow Head



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

I haven't posted any pics in a while that unfortunately weren't in the classifieds section so I just wanted to share a few decent snaps I took today of my first frog(still in my collection ). These guys took over two years to start producing viable tads for me but I have the first two clutches in the water...





































Feel free to post pics of your yella heads.


----------



## bobzarry (Mar 2, 2005)

Good looking frogs!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Got a full viv shot? Would love to see how well covered everything is with the oak leaf fig.

Great shots. Love the last one.


----------



## Regalia (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh wow, not only is the frog impressive, but so is the oak leaf growth.
More pictures of the tank please


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks! These pics don't really do the tank justice but it gives you an idea of the oak's growth:


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

wow...beautiful tank - what size?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great frogs and great tank!!


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Very nice frogs and beautiful terrarium. What kind and wattage of lighting are you using?


----------



## Bill Finley (Sep 9, 2004)

Great looking frogs, Here's my pair doing their thing...lol










Bill


----------



## Feeling Froggy (Apr 24, 2010)

Can you hear the male call? I have a pair and i have never heard the male calling. Is it so low that i just may not be hearing it?


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Feeling Froggy said:


> Can you hear the male call? I have a pair and i have never heard the male calling. Is it so low that i just may not be hearing it?


Sorry, I'm really bad at tending to threads I start...

I actually heard my male from my bedroom this morning which is about 15 feet away from his tank!!! I was shocked to hear it from so far away.

Bill, where did you get your guys from? Maybe we can do an offspring swap next time we send each other frogs to introduce some different blood?


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow Ali, 

Thats a whole lot of green! Their viv looks awesome! I would love to work with these guys so if you have some offspring to spare let me know!

Chris


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks Chris! I tried to get a pic from the side to show the depth and layers but it just doesn't translate:


















I have a handful of juvis with quite a few tads in the water at different stages. I should have some sexed pairs by the end of the summer


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

I really really like this viv man, simple yet amazing. Well done brother. Please put me down for a pair when they are ready.


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks man! I pulled the creeping fig from the left side of the background to allow the oak leaf fig to completely take over. I will post another pic when it does so. You are on the list for a pair!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Great pics.... lovin the viv


----------



## ChgoHerp (Apr 21, 2009)

My photos are the best. I took them from my phone. The first two are dad and the last two are junior.


----------



## ChgoHerp (Apr 21, 2009)

Sorry. Don't want you to hurt yourself looking at those.


----------



## saruchan (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice viv. Is the water in the corner just standing water? How did you layer the substrate? Im wanting to build a tank like this thank you!


----------



## twohoops21 (Sep 17, 2008)

That is one beautiful viv! What kind of lighting are you using? I am assuming that is an exo, and I am looking for different lighting then the standard 2 bulb hood that comes with the kit for my viv.


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Saruchan - That water is indeed standing. With the tank being so "alive" with plant life the water gets sucked up pretty quick. I refill it every 2-3 weeks. The substrate is very basic layered in the following order from bottom to top...leca, mesh, coco bedding, live tropical moss that died, got over taken by the oak leaf, and started coming back. It has taken a little over 2 ears to attain this growth.

twohoops - Thanks! The tank shares a shelf with another Exo 18 cube and they both have the 2 buld Exo hood on the back of each and then a basic $10 twin bulb 48" T12 shop light with 6700K bulbs over the front half.


----------



## saruchan (Jun 12, 2010)

Awesome thanks for the help. What plant is that thats taken over the tank


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Ficus pumila var. quercifolia - Oak Leaf Creeping Fig


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Caught them laying eggs today...they wouldn't allow me to see the actual act but it was pretty cool nonetheless.


----------



## TPinner (Aug 16, 2009)

Beautiful frogs and tank! That oak leaf is awsome, i need to get some.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

SHE JUST LAID AN EGG RIGHT INFRONT OF HIM LMAOO...


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

lookin good Ali!


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Only if I were good enough a picture taker to convey the depths and layers of this tank...


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

Just want to say that is an awesome tank. I am trying to get some wall coverage with oak leaf and can only hope it looks that dense one day lol.


----------

